# Watchdog are doing Pets at Home on TV!



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

The guy who does Watchdog has just been on "The One Show"asking if anyone has had a problem with a pet they've bought at PaH to get in touch, following complaints about animals being kept in appalling conditions! :gasp:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Sorry, not now - forgot to take that out the heading and you can't change headings after you've posted!! :blush:


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

About time they need looking it to some of the reptiles living conditions ive seen are appalling.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

I'd say I've seen worse in some rep shops than at [email protected]?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Programme has just started how on BBC1


----------



## Lutra Garouille (Sep 22, 2011)

:bash: I hope they are balanced! Some are very good. Others not so. But ive seen worse pet shops...


----------



## PrincessBlondie (Jun 18, 2009)

Its coming up to the Pets at Home now section.

Utterly disgusted at the t*** thats on about the home alarm systems at the moment, what a total :censor:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

feorag said:


> Sorry, not now - forgot to take that out the heading and you can't change headings after you've posted!! :blush:


no but I can


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

watching it now.

When i was in pah the other month when i was getting a refund as my fish died within a week, i was looking at the other fish and one of the tanks allmost all the fish had white spot and in another taken next to it one had fungus on its face. No notice on the tanks saying they were under treatment or not for sale. So i mentioned it to the mamber of staff but dont know if they did anything about it.

Also when i got my fish they gave me the bit of paper with boxes ticked saying they explained all the things on the list but they didnt eventhough they ticked the boxes. I know it anyway but they never asked if i did.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Well i was expecting worse i must be honest :/


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Now I would never buy animals from the shop or ask their staff for advice (that's what you lovely lot are for  ) because I would rather ask people that I know have the knowledge and experience. Saying that, they should employ people that have the expertise to give correct and appropriate advice - especially if animals are being sold. 

They've turned friends (who have completed animal related courses) of mine down for jobs because they have *too much* knowledge and will therefore argue against management over care etc.

I agree that in some of the branches there are animals kept in awful conditions and some incompetent/rude staff, but every branch shouldn't be tarnished with the same brush. Animal welfare needs to be improved in some branches as does staff training (I've seen some of their 'tests' and even the multiple choice answers are wrong!) I think they need serious guidance from qualified and respected experts/vets regarding housing/nutrition etc and get their act together. Although I understand why many people dislike the shop it's a big employer and could become a big ally for us when it comes to the APA etc.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Over 200 complaints came in apparently after they asked for people to contact them during "The One Show".


----------



## DaniShana (Mar 25, 2012)

*Pah Bristol*

Decided to pop into the local Pets at home, to have a look at their reptiles. Stuck to one of the vivs was sheet of paper with "our reptile keeper" details. Had run out of the shop snorting with laughter when I read his "qualifications"!!! 

Quote 
"my experience" 

"I have qualifications in animals" 

How general can you be???


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

My local pets at home is decent think it might be there flagship store but they got a 10,000 litre marine Fishtank and very large green. Tree monitor and Cham enclosures most there staff are pretty knowledgable and I've seen them say nothing smaller then 4ft for a beardie and u can't buy animals the same day as a set up , I didn't catch show on tv tho I was out the only thing is say about pets at home is being such a big company staff are probably less vetted then a small local business and Obviosly have young part time workers Who may not have much knowledge in animal are just there as to them it's a part time job like say working in tesco


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

DaniShana said:


> Decided to pop into the local Pets at home, to have a look at their reptiles. Stuck to one of the vivs was sheet of paper with "our reptile keeper" details. Had run out of the shop snorting with laughter when I read his "qualifications"!!!
> 
> Quote
> "my experience"
> ...


Spoke to the 'Reptile Expert' in one of the branches. His experience was owning a leopard gecko and a crested gecko (which he lost down the sofa and consequently died...) even I'm more of an 'expert' than him!!! :devil:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's what is so worrying about staff in pet shops.


----------



## DaniShana (Mar 25, 2012)

vgorst said:


> Spoke to the 'Reptile Expert' in one of the branches. His experience was owning a leopard gecko and a crested gecko (which he lost down the sofa and consequently died...) even I'm more of an 'expert' than him!!! :devil:


Our "expert" owns a dog, beardy and a rabbit I think. 

My small collection
2 beardies, 1 rankin, 3 Leo's, 1 7ft Bredli python, 3 corns, 1 albino garter, 3 whites frogs, 1 fbt, 2 anoles, 2 white line geckos, (spiders) 1 obt, 1 Malaysian trap door, 2 grammastola, 1 p. regalis, 1 Brazilian black, 1 Brazilian white knee, 1 chili beautiful, 1 stout legged baboon, 1 emperor scorpion, 9 cresteds. 

3 palm gecko eggs and 2 Leo eggs...


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

That's a beast of a collection!!

It's not that I think owning loads of animals makes you an 'expert' but he seems to be an expert in the quickest way to kill a pet :/ was not impressed and have since boycotted and complained about that particular branch


----------



## DaniShana (Mar 25, 2012)

Thankyou, I did forget the 2 agamas though. 

I'm currently doing my BTEC Level 3 extended animal management course... Do you think I'll be over qualified to work in PaH???


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

DaniShana said:


> Thankyou, I did forget the 2 agamas though.
> 
> I'm currently doing my BTEC Level 3 extended animal management course... Do you think I'll be over qualified to work in PaH???


You'll have to ask them, my friends had finished a BTEC in animal management (can't remember the exact level or course) but were still considered over-qualified, but it may depend on the branch rather than the actual company.


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Did oyu see the reply [email protected] have made he allegations on Watchdog THe link is below it is an interestin read to say the least http://www.petsathome.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Info_10601_watchdog_-1_10551


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeh! they said that on the programme, but I fail to see how keeping fish that are obviously dead or dying in a tank with healthy fish shows a good care. The Syrians, yes they could still be babies and therefore can be kept together at that age, so I didn't have a problem with that part of the programme, but I do have a problem with their idea of enrichment. 

In my PaH they have 2 rat tanks - one for males and one for females. The female's tank has a rope hammock in one side and a very small log tunnel that is so low that only one rat can get under it and then it's lying flat cos it can't roll up in the space it's got and that's all there is in the tank apart from food and water. A few months ago I was observing a female in that tank (alone!!), which they told me had been there for 2-3 months and not sold - she never appeared to move off that hammock :bash:


----------



## EmmaLock (Nov 10, 2010)

My local PaH is appalling. Aside from the sick and stressed animals, I've seen te back of the store which was basically cage upon cage of 'waiting stock'.

The last time I was there, the rats sliding door enclosure was open and a rat ready to escape so I tried to block the rat from jumping (about 5 and a half feet high) and it latched onto my finger. It darn near took my nail off and I hate to think what could have happened if a child was to have been there, rather than myself. 
The cashier laughed it off and detached it (roughly) from my finger and said they'd been a bit scatty lately. No apology. No locking of the viv. Just slid it shut.
My friend actually works there now, and he doesn't tell PaH he has any reptiles because apparently they from upon reptiles being kept. 

Turned out to be more of a rant. Sorry! I just can't stand PaH


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Pets At Home!

Only useful for shoplifters :devil:


----------



## DaniShana (Mar 25, 2012)

vgorst said:


> You'll have to ask them, my friends had finished a BTEC in animal management (can't remember the exact level or course) but were still considered over-qualified, but it may depend on the branch rather than the actual company.


I was only messing around about working there. I'd rather cut my eyeballs out than have to see any of their faces again...


----------



## Gamble (Jan 1, 2012)

*Oh well..*

I really don't know what the fuss is about. [email protected] is a huge company, over 350 stores apparently, so they should be aiming at individual stores rather than whole company, that's just not fair. In my local pet store the ''reptile specialist'' has a degree in herpetology and big private collection of reptiles (over 40 different species) and is a very good honest chap. If he doesn't know something, will refer you to someone outside the company who has more experience than him, and doesn't pretend to be the ''everything knowing god''. I simply don't believe that all [email protected] are the same... as for small animals and fish... well... snake food


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

I've been working part time for my local PaH for the last few months. I've had bad experiences with branches in the past so I can completely understand why people aren't fans of the company. Like someone said above, you can't tar all with the same brush. When it comes to animal welfare people want the best care possible, which is why pet shops in general are under so much pressure to meet particular standards to keep customers happy (which is how it should be!). When I began working for PaH I was naturally inclined towards the reptile department, rabbits and guinea pigs are cute, but the snakes and lizards interested me far more. Since gaining a lot of information (mostly outside of the company) I soon quickly realised that the reptiles weren't getting the attention and enrichment they necessarily needed. After complaining time and time again, the manager told me and a colleague (who started at the same time as me, and owns dozens of reptiles) that we were now in charge of the department and could change what we saw fit. Whilst we have to stick mostly to "company policy", not all which we agree with, the department has thrived since we took over. The animals are checked over daily, fed only the best, given the correct environments, etc, etc. All customers that arrive in store are given the best information and If I genuinely don't know something, I'll happily direct them elsewhere. We've had plenty of customers come into store praising us for our information and quality of frozen foods (lets not go into the live.. that's another story!), but all in all, I feel we've helped contribute to make a difference and it goes to show that complaining does makes an impact! Not all stores can be tarred with the same brush, some of us do genuinely care. There's always going to be those employees who are just there for the pay packet, but I guess that's the business of retail!


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

Its a shame they didn't do a balanced report as some of the stores are very good.

PAH has 2 stores in York, although I am only familar with the one I use, but that one is always very clean, the animals always seem to be in good health, and I have never noticed anything wrong with there fish and they are one of the Aquatica Specialist Stores, although i might have a wander over tonight for a closer look.

I suspect after last nights show, all stores will have been put on high alert and they'll have instuctions to do a massive clean down as members of the public will no doubt be popping in to do exactly what I am going to do.


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

My local one keeps the animals in fairly good condition but I know plenty of them don't. 
The thing that worries me is, if the animals you see in the shops are kept in bad conditions, image how they are being kept before they reach the stores...


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Their interview process is a joke (well first step), its all about being the loudest in the group, taking charge and being able to sell a product.

There is absolutely nothing at all in the process to do with animals.

In fact the only mention of animals was to ask the interviewee's what animals they owned, out of the 19 other people applying beside me, half of them did not even own a pet, others were just sent there from the job centre so to say they had applied for something at least...

I had the most animals under my roof by a mile, not to mention the most diverse collection including mammals, reptiles, fish and inverts. Also had most experience but last straw came to qualifications, with my diploma and short courses in animal care and reptile husbandry, i was _over qualified_ ....

They wanted fresh people, blank canvases they could train up using their level up process which they are ever so proud about and explain all about it to you wile using money as incentive, but you have to be dumb to do it or else you already know everything and more and that's threatening to them, they don't like to be told they are wrong.

The only way these good staff have gotten where they are is by acting dumb for the company in order to get in and then abiding by their rules and doing as their told. You are not allowed any input in the welfare and care of the stores animals, apparently its not for you to decide despite being part of their 'Expert team'.

I express my opinion on their FB wall, and then got an email from them explaining how their company works, so i broke it down and replied explaining what exactly they really do... never got a reply back after that...


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I think there is no question that their husbandry and staff will vary from shop to shop and I think this will come down to the individual manager, whether they care or whether they're just doing a job.

However, they are all PaH branches, all under the umberella of "caring pet shops" if you watch their adverts, so ultimately they are responsible for shortfalls in their branches and should be checking.


----------



## cattyvonmeow (Sep 20, 2012)

*3 Dead fish *



PPVallhunds said:


> watching it now
> 
> When i was in pah the other month when i was getting a refund as my fish died within a week, i was looking at the other fish and one of the tanks allmost all the fish had white spot and in another taken next to it one had fungus on its face. No notice on the tanks saying they were under treatment or not for sale. So i mentioned it to the mamber of staff but dont know if they did anything about it.
> 
> Also when i got my fish they gave me the bit of paper with boxes ticked saying they explained all the things on the list but they didnt eventhough they ticked the boxes. I know it anyway but they never asked if i did.


The exact same happened to me. The employees were cross contaminating every tank taking no notice to healthier fish. Went back a week later after ALL my fish died from white spot and more tanks had been "quarantined" They are useless and have no idea what they are doing. They even lied about misinforming me about the amount of fish I could have/health of the fish being sold to me, when faced with confrontation about their infection control. I'm now left out of pocket with dead fish and two very upset children.


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

I definitely think Pets at Home needs to re-think their recruitment and training as well as their animal suppliers, they're focusing far too much on the retail side of things rather than making sure all staff are competent to care for animals well and making sure all animals are healthy and well looked after. 

Of course that's not true for all stores as some of them do a decent job; my husband works for a store in London and definitely knows how to look after animals. He always makes sure animals he sells have been health-checked properly and would never sell an unhealthy animal or be dishonest about its condition. He is the only one in his store who actually cares more about the animals than making a sale, he's always at the back of the store looking after the animals, cleaning them out, taking poorly ones to the vets etc. Pets at home need to employ more people like that, who put the animals' welfare before anything else.


----------



## Gamble (Jan 1, 2012)

x Sarah x said:


> Their interview process is a joke (well first step), its all about being the loudest in the group, taking charge and being able to sell a product.
> 
> There is absolutely nothing at all in the process to do with animals.
> 
> ...


As I mentioned before, there are people there working that are highly qualified and they got the jobs with no problems, you also have to have a good people and communication skills, it's a job in retail, having a huge collection does not mean that some know how to deal with the pressure of retail and busy environment where you have to be nice not only to the animals but also customer... And unfortunately education and big hobby collection does not necessarily mean that... So instead of slating someone's recruitment system I would rather rethink myself as a person and reevaluate my people skills... Just saying...


----------



## Gamble (Jan 1, 2012)

Plus knowing your own stuff in husbandry is not necessarily the best thing. Let's say there is 5 people in one store, each with different education on the same topic... Think about all the poor customers asking for advice and getting 5 different answers because each one of the staff "knows best" because they have a diploma... And most of them customers probably never even had a pet before... Not very helpful...


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

I like the people in my one, they are all so nice but a bit nervous of the animals. I helped them get a rat out of the tank for another customer before because everyone was scared of getting bitten lol. 

I never watched the show last night but my friend is just telling me about the ringworm bit, really dirt lol.


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Gamble said:


> As I mentioned before, there are people there working that are highly qualified and they got the jobs with no problems, you also have to have a good people and communication skills, it's a job in retail, having a huge collection does not mean that some know how to deal with the pressure of retail and busy environment where you have to be nice not only to the animals but also customer... And unfortunately education and big hobby collection does not necessarily mean that... So instead of slating someone's recruitment system I would rather rethink myself as a person and reevaluate my people skills... Just saying...


That's true, but when living creatures are involved i seriously think their welfare should come before 'people skills'.

The first step on recruitment should not be to sit in a room and play games for a few hours, we got asked to talk about our favourite football team or what our last meal would be, then we had to build a hamster cage as quickly as we could.
I really don't think those things are as important as knowing how to care for animals in store and giving advice on animals to the general public.

Their activities consisted of seeing which loud mouth could come up with the most BS and improvise on a subject they knew nothing about.
Which may be all good and well at any other shop but where animals are involved, improvising is dangerous, you don't make up any crap if a member of the public ask for advice or are concerned, if you don't know the answer, you fetch someone who does. Not just think fast and say something convincing.

So yeah half the people can sell an item, they must be worthy of the next step...really?

No i think the first step should be to know your animals, why not switch those childish activities for something like naming the breeds/species of animals, sexing rabbits and rodents, identifying illnesses associated with certain animals/species. Once they've determined these people actually know a cat from a rabbit, then they should be taken to the next step which could be retail and salesmanship.

Instead they set you up like its your first day in secondary school, sharing names and do team building activities and then at the end the class clowns get to go through to the next part of recruitment.

Its truly ridiculous, i felt so stupid sat in that room, like i should have been given a pot of glue and some sparkly things to make a pretty picture for my mummy.

I'd have felt more comfortable sat in a small bare room opposite a stern employer firing questions at me and testing me.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I worked at my local PAH branch for 5 years. I ended up trainng staff, not the management team. I took over the management of the birds & fish instore, as no-one else had a clue. I improved things drastically.

The suppliers where PAH get their livestock is a major problem. Rodent factory farms is a good description for them. Every week, I was removing rabbits with scouring, hamsters with wet-tail & guinea pigs with bald patches. These animals were taken to the isolation room out back. Normally they would sit there until the folloing week where they would be returned to the supplier if they hadn't improved. The supplier would no doubt just knock them on the head. I grew tired of seeing this every week. I started taking things to the local vet, as the manager knew I was in the right & she was wet enough to allow me to argue the toss over it. After 5 years of trying to change things, doing things off my own back, & getting nowhere with the Head Of Livestock from Head Office, I decided to leave. On my last day, as I finished my shift, got my bag from my locker, I took 2 cardboard carriers, went to the isolation room, & took home the rabbit & guinea pig who were due to be sent back to the supplier! :whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

It clearly varies hugely between branches- which is something the company needs to address. The branch I visit most (in Sittingbourne, Kent, primarily for bulbs or other equipment) only does bearded dragons and leopard geckos (yawn) on the reptile side, but a couple of staff I have spoken to obviously know their stuff in a wider context. That should be the norm, rather than the exception.


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

Zoo-Man said:


> I worked at my local PAH branch for 5 years. I ended up trainng staff, not the management team. I took over the management of the birds & fish instore, as no-one else had a clue. I improved things drastically.
> 
> The suppliers where PAH get their livestock is a major problem. Rodent factory farms is a good description for them. Every week, I was removing rabbits with scouring, hamsters with wet-tail & guinea pigs with bald patches. These animals were taken to the isolation room out back. Normally they would sit there until the folloing week where they would be returned to the supplier if they hadn't improved. The supplier would no doubt just knock them on the head. I grew tired of seeing this every week. I started taking things to the local vet, as the manager knew I was in the right & she was wet enough to allow me to argue the toss over it. After 5 years of trying to change things, doing things off my own back, & getting nowhere with the Head Of Livestock from Head Office, I decided to leave. On my last day, as I finished my shift, got my bag from my locker, I took 2 cardboard carriers, went to the isolation room, & took home the rabbit & guinea pig who were due to be sent back to the supplier! :whistling2:


Unfortunately too many people care more about money than animals so are stuck in their ways. Treating the animals in this disgusting way is obviously more cost effective for them.
Unless something changes further down the line such as the with the suppliers, the animals are always going to suffer at some point.
Well done you for saving the last two though, every little life makes a difference!


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

Zoo-Man said:


> I worked at my local PAH branch for 5 years. I ended up trainng staff, not the management team. I took over the management of the birds & fish instore, as no-one else had a clue. I improved things drastically.
> 
> The suppliers where PAH get their livestock is a major problem. Rodent factory farms is a good description for them. Every week, I was removing rabbits with scouring, hamsters with wet-tail & guinea pigs with bald patches. These animals were taken to the isolation room out back. Normally they would sit there until the folloing week where they would be returned to the supplier if they hadn't improved. The supplier would no doubt just knock them on the head. I grew tired of seeing this every week. I started taking things to the local vet, as the manager knew I was in the right & she was wet enough to allow me to argue the toss over it. After 5 years of trying to change things, doing things off my own back, & getting nowhere with the Head Of Livestock from Head Office, I decided to leave. On my last day, as I finished my shift, got my bag from my locker, I took 2 cardboard carriers, went to the isolation room, & took home the rabbit & guinea pig who were due to be sent back to the supplier! :whistling2:


I can really relate to this as I'm in a similar boat. I started working for PaH a few months ago. I'm a part timer and felt getting a job in a pet shop would allow me to have a bit of animal experience on my CV for future roles. Me and the other new girl who started are the only ones who have any interest in the reptiles, so after a few weeks of complaining that the department wasn't up to scratch we were allowed to take over. Since taking over there has been massive improvements, the reptiles are being fed on a more balanced diet, their temperatures are checked routinely everyday, they're cleaned out regularly and the animals themselves are checked over frequently. I always take time out of my shift to handle them, even bathe them if they're shedding, etc. However on the days that me and my colleague aren't in, it can be the same old story, therefore it can be a constant battle to ensure they're given the attention they need. We've just had a new manager start who is very much in the mindset that the animals come first, so he's on our side, which is excellent, however when it comes to HQ we're not having much luck when it comes to arguing over policies, etc. However me and my colleague tend to do things our own way and nobody has said anything. If a customer comes in enquiring about the Beardie "home for life", I explain that they'll need to upgrade to a 4x2x2 once the Beardie is bigger, I never sell two beardies to one customer to be housed together, I also encourage customers to take away the equipment, set it up, then come back after monitoring temps before buying an animal (even with the snakes), luckily they've all been appreciative of the advice and I've never had a problem. Hopefully PaH will look at expanding their reptile equipment stock so that we can bring in a better range of vivariums, that are the appropiate size for adults, better quality food (i.e. repashy for the cresties), etc, etc. On the whole though our store is okay, we've got a decent team and our management are happy for us to take time out for the animals if needed.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Which proves the point that they can differ from branch to branch and it ultimately depends on the manager's attitude! :bash:

So I think head office needs to review their managers.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

To me it seems it is very simple what PaH must do - fork out extra money for the managers who have sufficient retail AND animal-related qualifications and experience, and ensure they have enough suitably qualified staff employed that there is *one on every shift*. They can then scrimp and save all they want by employing 17 year olds to operate tills/sell dog beds.
What I find very disturbing is the RSPCA's contradictions with their own policies - what, they support huge chains who, lets face it, are exploiting animals for financial gain..but they want to see reptile keeping by private keepers 'phased out'? Formerly high ranking staff at the RSPCA can give PaH the nod, and yet they have a long list of animals they don't want to see in pet shops?
It's all business and politics IMO..


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

I sent an email the address they provided asking why there official annoucement made after the show aired on Thursday didn't address the issues raised in the show, such as the dead fish, and staff asking people to sign to say they have recieved advise when they had not.

Oddly enough I have not received a reply.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

You and probably thousands of other people I think.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I use to work in a PAH store about 6 years back. Was like banging my head against a brick wall for a hobby. Last straw for me was the Essex rodent breeding farm getting an exclusive national contract. Before that the stores in the SW had a company in Somerset provide great looking and healthier stock.

I have to say though the belief that a pet store should tell you how to care for the pets they sell you is not one I agree with. In this day and age there is no excuse for not doing your own research. After all who shops in sainsburys expecting their staff to give full instructions how to cook the roast you just brought?


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

I worked in PAH in Hull for almost a year in 2004 and the animals (especially the guinea pigs) were riddled in ringworm. There was a massive problem with hamsters having wet tail too. The management knew about this and failed to provide us with gloves ect for handling and cleaning out sick animals. As a result I contracted ringworm (this was a few weeks before my wedding!!!) and had to have treatment from my GP for it! Never ever buy anything from there...


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

vgorst said:


> Now I would never buy animals from the shop or ask their staff for advice (that's what you lovely lot are for  ) because I would rather ask people that I know have the knowledge and experience. Saying that, they should employ people that have the expertise to give correct and appropriate advice - especially if animals are being sold.
> 
> *They've turned friends (who have completed animal related courses) of mine down for jobs because they have too much knowledge and will therefore argue against management over care etc.*
> 
> I agree that in some of the branches there are animals kept in awful conditions and some incompetent/rude staff, but every branch shouldn't be tarnished with the same brush. Animal welfare needs to be improved in some branches as does staff training (I've seen some of their 'tests' and even the multiple choice answers are wrong!) I think they need serious guidance from qualified and respected experts/vets regarding housing/nutrition etc and get their act together. Although I understand why many people dislike the shop it's a big employer and could become a big ally for us when it comes to the APA etc.


Funny you should mention that, i applied for a job at one of the [email protected] in swindon, i thought id have a fair chance due to all my qualifications, knowledge and experience..never got the job.
Was in buying crix as everywhere else had sold out and the two people who had taken the jobs i applied for were litrally brain dead..like seriously, i was asking them questions just to challenge their knowlegde..and well..i came to the conclusion they must of had an IQ of 10 or something.
Gutted as i wanted to work there to improve it a lil bit and actually be able to help customers with knowledgable advice >.<


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

We have a handful of people at our store (it's only a small team, anyway) all with animal qualifications/degrees, etc, so it's not the same in every store.
: victory:


----------

